# 1/8/11 Mogadore Outing Pictures



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go... Lots of hardy souls out there today and I hope everyone caught fish. It was really great to see so many young fishers out there. Really a great time. Thanks Lovin' Life and all who helped out. Also, I highly recommend Mark's Bait and Tackle and especially those red maggots... The fish LOVE them!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Biggest perch, Biggest fish, Most perch, and youth perch.
Congrats guys!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like some nice Perch! Am I cracking up or does that last photo makes somebody's fingers look frozen? Forget it, the pics weren't fully loaded yet and the colors were weird, they look fine now.
Sorry didn't get to meet up with you guys, I woke up late and unprepared, although I was on the ice later for a couple hrs, miserable cold and windy.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are a few that I snapped while out in the Shanty.... Good Stuff...


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

dude you where taking picts of shanty's! you should have been taking picts of all my fish! 
The key to success today was the red spikes....perchy can tell ya that....lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice. Great day to be on the ice. I would've loved to join ya.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

great pics big daddy looks professional also made me look a couple pounds lighter great job


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Over the years of my working in TV, I've figured out ways to make people look smaller and fish look bigger in pictures... LOLOL


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice pics...fun times out there....hope we can have many more of these in many more different places.....thanks to everyone!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats on the win.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are a few shots I took.

Check in

























A nice bucket









Trophy winning perch lol









I caught 6 of these the 7th came from a member whose name I did not catch. So to the guy in the yellow jacket, thanks, he fried up nicely!

Joe


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

it was my pleasure...you earned it that little guy....and to all those who didn't go...we caught all those fish in that parking lot!!! lol (or at least that is what the pictures look like...)  It was a blast I wished some of those little dudes caught more...but hopefully they had a good time...

I think mine was the one with bent tale!!!! I had to stretch hime to make 8" ..... lol


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

wow! looks like you guys had a blast. its good to see some of the faces . can't get out on the ice anymore;;;bad heart, but man it sure is exciteing to see the pix and results. congrats you guys and keep those pix comming.


----------

